# Proyecto Semaforo inteligente



## rulcs (Nov 27, 2008)

Necesito crear un sistema de semaforizacion. en el cual son basicamente dos semaforos uno en una via principal y otro en una via normal que se cruzan, la idea es que el semaforo de la via principal tiene prelacion sobre el otro, es decir en la via normal hay unos sensores que establecen cuando hay carros pasando por alli o cuando no, cuando no haya carros por esta via automaticamente el semaforo de la via principal debe estar en verde para agilizar el trafico hasta tanto no haya vehiculos en el semaforo de la via normal. Otra condicion del circuito es que tambien debe tener pulsadores para los peatones que quiere decir esto: si un peaton desea pasar por alguna de las dos vias oprime un pulsador para que el semaforo se ponga en rojo y el pueda cruzar sion esperar hasta que normalmente el semaforo se ponga en rojo que podria durar mucho. De resto ambos semaforos deben funcionar normalmente como cualquier otro. les agradezco su ayuda y espero que les parezca interesante.


----------



## AlonsoMan (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/images/4017tf.gif

ahi hay un semasforo no inteligente.

Pero para lo que tu quieres, ya no te sirve un 555 como temporizador,  ya necesitas de algo mas podersoso, ya estamos hablando de un microcontrolador, porque es la única manera de que puedas jugar con los tiempos.


----------



## rulcs (Nov 29, 2008)

Gracias por el comentario seguire investigando y creo que si tienes razon el principal problema esta en la señal de reloj y gracias por el link de ese semaforo puede servir para darme una idea mas clara.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

AlonsoMan dijo:
			
		

> http://www.josepino.com/circuits/images/4017tf.gif
> 
> ahi hay un semasforo no inteligente.
> 
> Pero para lo que tu quieres, ya no te sirve un 555 como temporizador,  ya necesitas de algo mas podersoso, ya estamos hablando de un microcontrolador, porque es la única manera de que puedas jugar con los tiempos.



No es por llevarte la contraria, que mas teniendo en cuenta a los cambios termicos que va a estar expuesto el condensador y la resistencia del 555 tienes razón, pero yo en mis tiempos con tal de no programar me hice autenticas birgerias solo a base de hard, si necesitas temporizacion variable o incluso flotante basta con un contador de bits para accionar relojes. Sale la de dios de hard, pero tienes la garantia 100% que no falla ni queriendo.


----------



## sheikan (Dic 2, 2008)

ok devido a que mi tema ce cerro por incumplir con reglas jejejeje creo que le buscare un poco mas por estos lados no estoy de aragan ni quiero que me resuelvan la vida pero bueno este es mi aporte

encontre en una paguina en ingles un diagrama bastante complejo y pues se supone que funciona por que el individuo creador de esta cosa vende los impresos de su semaforo este es el link

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/20step.html

esta es la imagen principal por asi llamarle
http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=semaforogf0.jpg

biene bastante bien y todo lo trate de simular pero no me funciono en el software que se llama national instruments circuit desing y pues no funciono del todo jejejejeje lo corregui y lo corregui unas tres veses y nada de nada asi que me dispondre a armarlo a lo que voy es que me interesa el sistema para saber si funciona realmente asi que esto es lo que quiero saber si me pueden ayudar en esto

la cosa es 
1 comprovar si funciona dicho sistema o diagrama
2 lo que quiero hacer simpolemente es ponerle una entrada externa para un cruze de peatones que consiste en un push botton que le otorge al peaton un tiempo para cruzar la calle 

los tiempos no son muy importantes pues es meramente un proyecto asi que no lo tomen demaciado en cuenta de antemano muchas gracias por lo que me puedan aportar

este es el que creo que voy a armar para ver si funciona jejejeje
http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20step10stepnc9.png
este es al que le implementare el sistema que quiero que me ayuden a crear


----------



## sheikan (Dic 2, 2008)

ya arme i corrobore que si funciona el segundo diagrama en el que es el semaforo mas simple la cosa es el como poner el interruptor peatonal no ce me oxurre ningun metodo jejejeje


----------



## sheikan (Dic 9, 2008)

bueno el semaforo ya lo termine y quedo funcionando proximamente subire los diagramas con sus respectivos arreglos y el video para que vean que si sirve


----------



## rulcs (Dic 10, 2008)

uy ya le hiciste lo de los peatones?. te recomiendo si lo puedes subir en la mayor brevedad no he podido con eso gracias.


----------



## sheikan (Dic 12, 2008)

en cualquier momento lo subo lo que pasa es que no me a dado tiempo la escuela jejejeje estoy en finales pero ya esta funcionando creo que para este lunes a mas tardar


----------



## dwarfchief (Feb 18, 2009)

hola hola chicos necesito hacer el mismo protecto es par un pratica q puede salvar mi parcial pero no encuentro los diagramas y aya tengo el circuito armado solo quiero sabes como poner lo del ush podrian subilo porfa se los agradeceria demasido


----------



## sheikan (Feb 21, 2009)

jejejejje con gusto lo subo lo que pasa es que me fui de vacasiones y pues hace poco regrese a la escuela y no me he ddo el tiempo para hacerlo es demaciado simple la verdad es un arreglo con un timer 555 y un par de rele tengo el diagrama que hay que anexar y es al diagrama del semaforo que ya esta en este mismo topic dame tiempo y lo subo pero eso si recuerdamelo por que soy muy olvidadiso


----------



## dwarfchief (Feb 24, 2009)

espeero puedas subirlo lo mas pronto posible ya que necesito entregar la practica este fin ya casi esta terminada pero aun no queda pero gracias


----------



## sheikan (Mar 6, 2009)

bueno este es el video del semaforo armado jejeje sorry por durar tanto pero asi pasa cuando sucede 

YouTube - MOV00480


este es el digrama  suerte a los demas con sus proyectos

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=peatonal.jpg


----------

